# I don't know if my goat is pregnant or not, help??



## VelvieLilly (Jun 15, 2011)

I got a  3 yr old pygmy goat doe in march, my uncle got her from a lady who just let all her goats roam together, she said Velvie (my doe) should be pregnant, and she should be due in late may early june, when she came to us she had a udder already and the 4 months I've had her she hasn't dried up and lately she's been breathing harder and  she's gained ALOT of weight and the last few days she has been constantly getting up and down and even laying down and grazing. 
We had her with a young buck for about 3 or 4 weeks maybe and he never tried anything, but after we took him to the barn he tries constantly with another doe we have. 

(I'll have more info and more photo's soon)


----------



## freemotion (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds preggers, but get some good photos up...of her udder, too, and her.....er.....lady parts.


----------



## VelvieLilly (Jun 16, 2011)

I tried to get photo's of her "lady parts" but Lilly my month old pygmy wouldn't leave us alone, she would jump on my back, jump at my legs, run around us and Velvie got mad and walked off. 

These are the photo's I managed to get.

This is her udder, same exact size as when I got her, but sometimes one side would look smaller then the other and then they both would look the same.






This is her (top view)





This is her (side view)
The grey thing under her tail is the other goat's udder.





And then here's the little one who wouldn't let me take the photos, lol


----------



## VelvieLilly (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is a photo of her "Lady parts"


----------



## elevan (Jun 16, 2011)

She "looks" pregnant...

I would have to say that you're looking at the end of June like the lady you got her from said though...she doesn't look like she's gonna "pop" any day.

eta:  but goats like to mess with our minds so just keep a close eye on her


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 16, 2011)

You could always send in a blood sample to BioTracking.


----------



## VelvieLilly (Jun 16, 2011)

@elevan- Thanks for helping! I'll be watching her! 

@smithhurmond- I'll just watch her, Thank you though


----------

